# daté les photos sur IPAD



## cillab (9 Mars 2014)

bonjour  à tous
 j'aimerais bien q'une date figure sur les photos prises avec mon IPAD AIR
y a t'il un systéme


----------



## padlang (9 Mars 2014)

Avec iphoto tu peux avoir la date du cliché et rajouter des commentaires.


----------



## cillab (9 Mars 2014)

padlang a dit:


> Avec iphoto tu peux avoir la date du cliché et rajouter des commentaires.


  bonjour 
merci de ta réponse  ok pour IPHOTO sur mon imac  mais c'est sur ipad air
qui ne passe pas par IPHOTOS


----------



## aurique (9 Mars 2014)

et ben si, iPhoto existe aussi pour iPad !! 

regarde ICI


----------



## cillab (9 Mars 2014)

merci pour ton lien
j'ais lus les avis c'est pas trés top 
je vais attendre un peut merçi encore


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mars 2014)

Quel intérêt de dater les photos? Y as déjà l'info a dans les exifs si besoin... Pourquoi gâcher l'image avec un watermark inutile...


----------



## cillab (16 Mars 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Quel intérêt de dater les photos? Y as déjà l'info a dans les exifs si besoin... Pourquoi gâcher l'image avec un watermark inutile...




bonjour 
je prends des photos de mon jardin,chaques année et je sais à quelle date ,
tel arbuste ou tel massif a commencer a fleurir
mon KONICA  le fait ,mais pas mon SAMSUNG a chacun ses manies


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mars 2014)

Les données sont dans les exifs... Pas besoin de gâcher la photo avec une grosse date bien moche...

Le photographe que je suis te dira que cette option est juste une aberration... Impossible de venir en arrière...


----------



## cillab (16 Mars 2014)

AH!!! les gouts et les couleurs je ne suis pas photographe,et cela me va


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est pas une question de goût, mais de bon sens... Afficher sur l'an photo la date, est irréversible...

Dans 20 ans, quand tu regarderas ta photo, tu aura cette date hideuse dessus... Y a rien de pire pour gâcher une photo, surtout que cela ne sert a rien, c'est déjà dans les données exifs de ta photo...


----------



## lineakd (16 Mars 2014)

@cillab, il existe une app "photodatemark", à tester!
J'utilise beaucoup les journaux web de l'app iphoto.


----------



## cillab (17 Mars 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @cillab, il existe une app "photodatemark", à tester!
> J'utilise beaucoup les journaux web de l'app iphoto.



 merçi pour ton lien je vais tester


----------

